
Ask HN: an Opensource News Similar to HN? - remline
I&#x27;ve realized that I&#x27;m actually looking for something like HN, but with a little more of a community of opensource hackers and a bit less of the entrepreneurs. Is there anything like that already? Maybe some subreddits?
======
papaf
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

This actually has articles that don't make it to the front page of HN.

[https://slashdot.org/](https://slashdot.org/)

Many faults but the best moderation system around.

[https://soylentnews.org/](https://soylentnews.org/)

An alternative to Slashdot.

------
PaulHoule
proggit? Over there they will tar and feather you if you let on that you do
anything for the money.

